# Wanted: Linco wash or bleach bottles



## GNXPROSS (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello , if anyone has any linco products corp. bottles please let me know , thnx.                         gnxpross@aol.com


----------



## ricky32 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ihave never seen linox bottles but I do have a brown quart size clorox  bleach bottle.


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!!  What can you tell us about the linco bottles?  How old are they and where do they hail from?  If we know we can keep our eyes open[]


----------

